# Canister filter flow rate



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I am currently running a 40G tank with five black moor & fantail goldfish of various sizes. The HOB filter that comes with the tank is so noisy, it is driving me crazy. I just had it the other day and ordered an Eheim Ecco 2234 online. I picked this one as it is rated for up to 60G tank. It is now on its way. But I looked at the description again and found its flow rate is only 145GPH. Would it be too small for my tank, especially with goldfishes? It is too easy for impulse buying on the Internet!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I over-filter all my tanks but especially with Eheims (my filter of preference). I believe just a 2234 will be too small on a 40 Goldfish tank. Goldfish are notoriously messy and would put a large load on a 2234. I would suggest an Eheim 2215/2217 on a tank that size with a bioload that heavy.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

These are my opinions only.

Flow rates can be misleading. If you have filter with no media in it you can have a large flow rate but no media to take care of the amonia/nitrites. Now if you add media your flow rate, especially with canisters, will lessen but your media will process the amonia. Now not all filters are made equal so if you have a super efficient filter with good quality media you will process more ammonia than a larger flow filter. So what I'm saying is eheim filters at lower flow rates work better than some other filters with higher flow rates, so you can't go totally on flow rates.

Unless your thinking of returning the filter and going bigger, I'd just keep doing regular water testing to see if your filter keeps up with your bio load. 

I'm not a goldfish keeper but it always amazes me how big they get and I think you may be a little over stocked for the tank in the long run but goldfish keepers will know better.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I snagged an Ecco 2234 with the media on a classified site for about 10 bucks. I do like it, but wouldn't put it on anything bigger than 25g. I have it on a 33g right now and the flow is piddly with the duckbill attachment. Might be better with a spraybar. I am going to put it on my ADA 60-P (17g) and it should be about perfect for that.


----------



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks. The problem with online shopping is the shipping. It is not like dropping the stuff off and get the money back. I guess I would give it a try and see what happen.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

pf983 said:


> Thanks. The problem with online shopping is the shipping. It is not like dropping the stuff off and get the money back. I guess I would give it a try and see what happen.


Hello. that's why it is better to deal with a local store. they can give advice on what is enough flow and you can get parts there. i would have got a fluval 305 or 306, 3 media trays and rated for 70g. under 200 bucks. the one you ordered will work but you will need to clean it more often. Cheers


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

you can also add a second filter. try add a sponge filter for additional biological filtration.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

You'll have to upgrade your tank pretty soon with that many goldfish (they are heavy poopers..).
I would just make everything easier by getting a heavy canister filter and a bigger tank (you know sooner or later you'll submit to the tempation ).
I have 4 goldfish in a 40g long with an XP3. Readings are always zero even when I decide to skip 2 consecutive water changes.


----------



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

PSpades said:


> You'll have to upgrade your tank pretty soon with that many goldfish (they are heavy poopers..).
> I would just make everything easier by getting a heavy canister filter and a bigger tank (you know sooner or later you'll submit to the tempation ).
> I have 4 goldfish in a 40g long with an XP3. Readings are always zero even when I decide to skip 2 consecutive water changes.


How frequent do you do water change on yours?

...yes, upgrade is in my plan, but my wife placed a piano where I want to put a larger tank !#@# Still working on resolving this real estate issue.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I aim for once a week. Once every two weeks when I'm lazy. I injured myself this month though so this is the third week w/o a water change. I'm hoping I can do one later today. I take out about 10g each time.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

pf983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently running a 40G tank with five black moor & fantail goldfish of various sizes. The HOB filter that comes with the tank is so noisy, it is driving me crazy. I just had it the other day and ordered an Eheim Ecco 2234 online. I picked this one as it is rated for up to 60G tank. It is now on its way. But I looked at the description again and found its flow rate is only 145GPH. Would it be too small for my tank, especially with goldfishes? It is too easy for impulse buying on the Internet!


Recommended flow rate for an aquarium filter is twice the volume of the aquarium volume an hour. The higher the flow rate through the filter versus aquarium volume the more the filter becomes mechanical and less biological. Many people run multiple filters to aid in solid removal but it is not necessary. The ecco you have purchased will more then maintain your 40 gallon aquarium.


----------

